# Shasta-Cascade (K-Falls)



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I saw that no post was started so here goes.

The Qual: I helped gun in the Qual. I have no call backs. All I can say is that the dogs eliminated themselves fairly clearly. From my gunner station, I can tell you that Jerry Patopea is running a male golden named Ranger that did fairly well. An unknown (to me) little yellow did very well. Then there were some blacks...

It was a triple. Three hundred yard Middle bird thrown first (retired). THe left bird was next (at 185?) and then right hand side was the flier (at 85). All marks were thrown to the right. I looked at the line afterwards and it looked fairly tight (but not awful).

The land blind was by invite. It was set between the first and second mark (and back). Some dogs with wide hunts in the marks would end up a the area of the blind and get hung up.

The Open: No news other than I heard "they are doin it." I watched two or three dogs and "they did it."

That's it for me and I am leaving for Cali. Hope others can take it from here.

Randy


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Randy,

I don't think Jerry has a male golden on his truck named Ranger. Could that dog be named Rebel?

Arleen


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

OPEN: 62 dogs entered--2 scratches (#34 & 44)
Call backs to the land blind:
1 2 3 4 5 7 11 12 13 16 18 20 22 26 30 31 42 43 47 48 50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 59 61 62 63 64

Suzanne B (Tammy's Executive Field Trial Call Back Secretary)


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Shasta Cascade Retriever Club 2008 Spring Field Trial Running Order - 158 Entries 

Limited Callbacks

Limited All-Age - Friday - 64 Entries Judges: Missy Bell & Shon Garrison
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 FC/AFC The Julia Hendrix Experience Gary & Mary Williams-Ahlgren Mary Ahlgren 
2 Hardscrabbles One Of A Kind Gary Bechtel Bill Sargenti 
3 FC AFC Pure Lab's Skys the Limit Pete Goodale Pete Goodale 
4 AFC Suncrest Wild Oats Arnold L & Linda A Erwin Linda Erwin 
5 World Famous Wild Rose Gary Bechtel Luann Pleasant 
7 FC Henninger's Slick N Ready Steve Copson John Henninger 
11 Quail Oaks Benelli Action K Young Karen A. Young 
12 Tealcreek Patton's Saber Chris Hatch Chris Hatch 
13 World Famous Buddy Susan Gould, MD Luann Pleasant 
16 Volwood's Yellow Griz jack vollstedt Jack F Vollstedt 
18 FC Take'Em Judy Pond Bill Sargenti 
20 Savvy Sailor TJ Lindbloom Tj Lindbloom 
22 MILLFORGE ON A ROLL JOE AUGUSTYN Bill Sargenti 
26 FC World Famous Magical Mischief Joe Augustyn Bill Sargenti 
27 Strings Dear Abbea Larry M & Cheryl J Smith Jerry Patopea 
28 waydago call of the wild michael spalding John Henninger 
29 Flyway's Fast Eddie Grimsby Helen Graves Don Graves 
30 'Lot Like Willy Robin & Glenn Gulvin Bill Sargenti 
31 FC AFC Volwood's Peaches and Cream jack vollstedt Jack Vollstedt 
42 Classic Loose Cannon Judy Pond Bill Sargenti 
43 AFC Iron Lines Honcha Arnold L & Linda A Erwin Arnie Erwin 
47 Read About Louis In The News Glenn & Robin Gulvin Robin Gulvin 
48 FC Abby's Little Cooper Stephen Abouaf John Henninger 
50
51 Midnight Dbl Shot of Expresso Gary Bechtel Luann Pleasant 
52 CH Crackshot Ben There Done That Jon & Carol Knapp Jerry Patopea 
53 Volwood's Big ol' Rex jack vollstedt Jack Vollstedt 
54 Beadle LC's Three Ring Circus Janet Eisen Bill Sargenti 
55 AFC Harney Hill Husky Gordon F Powers Gordon Powers 
56 Whisp of Carbon Vern Cooney Vern Cooney 
57 FC Fargo II Jane Patopea Jane Patopea 
59 FC MMR'S GYPSY LEATHER Mel Milton Mel Milton 
61 Robb's Mia Hambone Richard Underwood Richard A. Underwoodq 
62 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Meg Beck Meg Beck/Bill Sargenti 
63 Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia Helen Graves Don Graves 
64 Sweet Home Cookin Edward and Julie Zuhlke Jerry Patopea 

Amateur All-Age - Saturday - 55 Entries Judges: Butch Green & Becky Sisco
DOW ended with 35. Starting with dog #35 (highlighted in yellow). 
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Duncan's Dee-Lite Jon & Carol Knapp Jon Knapp 
2 U.S. Currency Michael Tierney Mike Tierney 
3 Whisp of Carbon Vern Cooney Vern Cooney 
4 Honeywood Rising Star Fred Warf and Tammy Zahornacky Fred Warf/Tammy Zahornacky 
5 High Sierra Hopster Mark Johnson Mark Johnson 
6 FC MMR'S GYPSY LEATHER Mel Milton Mel Milton 
7 Cuda's Negra Modelo Charles P Tyson Charles P Tyson 
8 Flyway's American Flyer*** Helen Graves Don Graves 
9 Zipper's Pei in the Sky Edward and Julie Zuhlke Ed Zuhlke 
10 Volwood's Yellow Griz jack vollstedt Jack F Vollstedt 
11 Classic Loose Cannon Judy Pond Judy Pond 
12 Rockliffs Dakota Wrangler Paul Foster Paul Foster 
13 Savvy Sailor TJ Lindbloom Tj Lindbloom 
14 Sweet Home Cookin Edward and Julie Zuhlke Ed Zuhlke 
15 Volwood's Big ol' Rex jack vollstedt Jack Vollstedt 
16 Tealcreek Patton's Saber Chris Hatch Chris Hatch 
17 Otter's Leave it to Beaver Carl Cook Carl Cook 
18 Pah Rah's Emerging Power JAMES JONES James Jones 
19 Quail Run's Two Buck Chuck Jon & Carol Knapp Jon Knapp 
20 Rockliffs Canadian Connection Paul Foster Sally Foster 
21 Bryant's Little Miss Muffet Pamela B. Bryant Pamela Bryant 
22 Three "N" Me Glenn & Robin Gulvin Glenn Robin Gulvin 
23 Lost River Trapper MH Harry Carlson Harry Carlson 
24 FC/AFC World Famous Tellipath Gary & Mary W. Ahlgren Mary Ahlgren 
25 waydago call of the wild michael spalding Michael Spalding 
26 Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia Helen Graves Don Graves 
27 Tazz's Lil Bra George Millen George Millen 
28 Robb's Mia Hambone Richard Underwood Richard A. Underwoodq 
29 'Lot Like Willy Robin & Glenn Gulvin Robin Gulvin/Glenn Gulvin 
30 AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga Judy Pond Judy Pond 
31 Semper Deuce Cooper*** Lee J Herskowitz Lee J Herskowitz 
32 Vista's Case of Purple Randall Koch Randy Koch 
33 Sierra Valley Thunder William & Kathy Valladon Bill Valladon 
34 Go Margo Mel Milton Mel Milton 
35 Leon Who's My Daddy Mike Hasenoehrl Michael Hasenoehrl 
36 Wow Cinnamon's Shoshoni Explosion Walt Barnes Walt Barnes 
37 CH Crackshot Ben There Done That Jon & Carol Knapp Jon Knapp 
38 AFC Suncrest Wild Oats Arnold L & Linda A Erwin Linda Erwin 
39 FC AFC Volwood's Angel jack vollstedt Jack Vollstedt 
40 Strings Dear Abbea Larry M & Cheryl J Smith Larry Smith 
41 FC Abby's Little Cooper Stephen Abouaf Andy Kahn/Tj Lindbloom/Pete Goodale 
42 FC AFC Pure Lab's Skys the Limit Pete Goodale Pete Goodale 
43 FC AFC Hightest Black Ty Affair Chris Hatch Chris Hatch 
44 Flyway's Fast Eddie Grimsby Helen Graves Don Graves 
45 Reveilles River Otter Carl Cook Carl Cook 
46 Pah Rah's Winzip JAMES JONES James Jones 
47 Rockliffs Shoot For The Blue Paul Foster Sally Foster 
48 FC Take'Em Judy Pond Judy Pond 
49 Read About Louis In The News Glenn & Robin Gulvin Robin Gulvin 
50 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Meg Beck Meg Beck 
51 AFC Harney Hill Husky Gordon F Powers Gordon Powers 
52 FC/AFC The Julia Hendrix Experience Gary & Mary Williams-Ahlgren Mary Ahlgren 
53 Quail Oaks Benelli Action K Young Karen A. Young 
54 Tazz's Lil Jock George Millen George Millen 
55 Baypoint Gypsy Melisa Bell Steve Kompf 

Qualifying - Friday - 26 Entries Judges: Dianne Morley & Julie Zhulke
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Q-P's Wiretap K Young Karen A. Young 
2 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel JH WC Gregg Hornby & Arleen Meyer Hornby Jerry Patopea 
3 Cold Creek's Little Big Man Walt Barnes Walt Barnes 
4 Chena Rivers Jackpot Kramer Ken and Martha Johnson Matt Weiner 
5 Stuller Creeks Hot Obsidian MH Clarene Slinkard Clarene Slinkard 
6 pure labs smooth move Pete Goodale Pete Goodale 
7 Kimber VIII Jerry Patopea Jerry Patopea 
8 Buck N Quick Pick Gary & Mary Williams-Ahlgren Gary Ahlgren 
9 Magic Trick's David Copperfield David Aul John Henninger 
10 Sunnyview's Fast and Furious JH Matt Weiner Matt Weiner 
11 Treka Randi Johannis Randi Johannis 
12 Utopian Butte To Butte Jane Patopea J. Patopea 
13 Bells Fargo Express Carl Cook Judy Cook 
14 Rip On MH Ken and Martha Johnson Matt Weiner 
15 Ruckus' Hammerin' Bois D'Arc Bruce Davis Luann Pleasant 
16 Sierra Valley Thunder William & Kathy Valladon Bill Valladon 
17 Jaco's Red Desert Cider *** Gale Mettenbrink Jerry Patopea 
18 Tombstone Gambler Mark Johnson Mark Johnson 
19 Distagon's Deepwater Diva SH Maggie Langhorne Dale Langhorne 
20 Nitro's Blackrock Chaos MNH Steve Lapkin Matt Weiner 
21 Gunrunners Cheap Trick David Aul John Henninger 
22 Whistling Pete TJ Lindbloom T J Lindbloom 
23 Sierra Valley Threepete Robert Reuter Jerry Patopea 
24 Camino Weight Cutter Andrew Kahn Andrew Kahn/Tj Lindbloom/John Henninger 
25 Sunnyview's Nitro Express Richard Weiner Richard Weiner/Matt Weiner 
26 Lost River Trapper MH Harry Carlson Harry Carlson 

Derby - Saturday - 13 Entries Judges: Dianne Morley & Julie Zhulke
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Utopian Roger That Gary Zellner Jerry Patopea 
2 Dyna Super Glide Melisa Bell Steve Kompf 
3 U.S. Pride Michael Tierney Mike Tierney 
4 Topbrass Jump Start Firemark Melanie Foster Melanie Foster 
5 Watermark's The Black Pearl Howard Kuning Luann Pleasant 
6 TRULINES WALLA WALLA SWEET michael spalding John Henninger 
7 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy Gale Mettenbrink Jerry Patopea 
8 Splash of Carbon Vern Cooney Vern Cooney 
9 Valtor's Hayseed Kid Valerie Martin Valerie Martin 
10 Miss Kity's Romeo Mark Johnson Mark Johnson Claudia Jones 
11 Little Saint Nikki Bruce Davis Luann Pleasant 
12 Suncrest Quinoa Arnold & Linda Erwin Arnie Erwin 
13 Powderhorns Downtown Daisy Mae Jerry Fletcher Jerry Fletcher


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

OOOOooops, I was tired. Arleen you are correct, the dog I was refering to is Rebel. He was running very nice yesterday.

I just pulled out the handy dandy catalogue and see that Rebel owns some people in Gilbert Az. Would that be you? I spoke with Jerry yesterday afternoon about Rebel and he was rather impressed with him.
Randy


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

"Q" results?????????


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Randy,

Yep! Rebel owns Gregg and I.  Got a call earlier from Jerry to tell us that Rebel got a 4th place in the Qual. Don't know any other placements, but we are thrilled as this is only his second Qual. Last week he went out in the second series.

Arleen


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

CONGRATS Arleen


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Just heard from Tammy - 31 back to the Open water blind.
She doesnt know yet who picked up.
Am is still running the first series- but is almost done.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's the latest from Tammy:
Amateur callbacks to the land blind: 40 dogs
1 2 4 5 6 7 8 9 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 24 25 26 28 29 31 32 33 34 37 39 41 42 44 46 49 50 51 52 53 54 55

Open had a thunder-bumper so held up running the last few dogs on the water blind

More later

Hot off the phone from Tammy - Q results:

First place #15 Ruckus' Hammerin' Bois D'Arc QAA!!! (o) Bruce Davis (h) Luann Pleasant 

2nd place # 1 Q-P's Wiretap QAA!! (o/h) Karen Young 

3rd place # 21 Gunrunners Cheap Trick (o) David Aul (h) John Henninger

4th place # 2 GoldnGuns Rough n Ready Rebel  (o) Gregg & Arleen Hornby (h) J. Patopea 

RJ #9 Magic trick's David Copperfield (o) David Aul (h) John Henninger

JAMS to # 11 Treka (o/h) Randi Johannis, 
# 14 Rip On MH (o) Matt & Martha Johnson (h) Matt Weiner 
# 18 Tombstone Gambler (o/h) Mark Johnson

CONGRATS to all


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open callbacks to the 4th:
18 dogs back
1 3 4 7 12 13 26 31 47 48 53 54 55 57 61 62 63 64

Open land blind was a double : short/long tight to the bird crates; lots of terrain to run

Open water blind was a channel with lots of land before the angle entry

Open last series starts tomorrow at 9 a.m.

Amateur started their land blind but scrapped it after the first few dogs. They are still waiting for the new setup.

More later from Tammy


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Amateur All-Age Call bacls- Saturday - 55 Entries Judges: Butch Green & Becky Sisco
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Duncan's Dee-Lite Jon & Carol Knapp Jon Knapp 
2 U.S. Currency Michael Tierney Mike Tierney 
4 Honeywood Rising Star Fred Warf and Tammy Zahornacky Fred Warf/Tammy Zahornacky 
5 High Sierra Hopster Mark Johnson Mark Johnson 
6 FC MMR'S GYPSY LEATHER Mel Milton Mel Milton 
7 Cuda's Negra Modelo Charles P Tyson Charles P Tyson 
8 Flyway's American Flyer*** Helen Graves Don Graves 
9 Zipper's Pei in the Sky Edward and Julie Zuhlke Ed Zuhlke 
13 Savvy Sailor TJ Lindbloom Tj Lindbloom 
14 Sweet Home Cookin Edward and Julie Zuhlke Ed Zuhlke 
15 Volwood's Big ol' Rex jack vollstedt Jack Vollstedt 
16 Tealcreek Patton's Saber Chris Hatch Chris Hatch 
17 Otter's Leave it to Beaver Carl Cook Carl Cook 
18 Pah Rah's Emerging Power JAMES JONES James Jones 
19 Quail Run's Two Buck Chuck Jon & Carol Knapp Jon Knapp 
20 Rockliffs Canadian Connection Paul Foster Sally Foster 
21 Bryant's Little Miss Muffet Pamela B. Bryant Pamela Bryant 
22 Three "N" Me Glenn & Robin Gulvin Glenn Robin Gulvin 
23 Lost River Trapper MH Harry Carlson Harry Carlson 
24 FC/AFC World Famous Tellipath Gary & Mary W. Ahlgren Mary Ahlgren 
25 waydago call of the wild michael spalding Michael Spalding 
26 Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia Helen Graves Don Graves 
28 Robb's Mia Hambone Richard Underwood Richard A. Underwoodq 
29 'Lot Like Willy Robin & Glenn Gulvin Robin Gulvin/Glenn Gulvin 
31 Semper Deuce Cooper*** Lee J Herskowitz Lee J Herskowitz 
32 Vista's Case of Purple Randall Koch Randy Koch 
33 Sierra Valley Thunder William & Kathy Valladon Bill Valladon 
34 Go Margo Mel Milton Mel Milton 
37 CH Crackshot Ben There Done That Jon & Carol Knapp Jon Knapp 
39 FC AFC Volwood's Angel jack vollstedt Jack Vollstedt 
41 FC Abby's Little Cooper Stephen Abouaf Andy Kahn/Tj Lindbloom/Pete Goodale 
42 FC AFC Pure Lab's Skys the Limit Pete Goodale Pete Goodale 
44 Flyway's Fast Eddie Grimsby Helen Graves Don Graves 
46 Pah Rah's Winzip JAMES JONES James Jones 
49 Read About Louis In The News Glenn & Robin Gulvin Robin Gulvin 
50 FC Porjay's CrackerJack Surpriz Meg Beck Meg Beck 
51 AFC Harney Hill Husky Gordon F Powers Gordon Powers 
52 FC/AFC The Julia Hendrix Experience Gary & Mary Williams-Ahlgren Mary Ahlgren 
53 Quail Oaks Benelli Action K Young Karen A. Young 
54 Tazz's Lil Jock George Millen George Millen 
55 Baypoint Gypsy Melisa Bell Steve Kompf


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Derby results:

First place #5 Watermark's The Black Pearl 9o) Howard Kuning (h) Luann Pleasant

2nd place #2 Dyna Super Glide (o) Melissa Bell (h) Steve Kompf

3rd place # 12 Suncrest Quinoa (A. & L. Erwin (h) Arnie Erwin

4th place # 9 Valtor's Hayseed Kid (o/h) Valerie Martin

RJ # 10 Miss Kity's Romeo (o) Mark Johnson(h) Mark Johnson/Claudia Jones 

Jams #11 Little Saint Nikki (o) Bruce Davis (h) Luann Pleasant

#13 Powderhorns Downtown Daisy Mae (o/h) Jerry Fletcher

Congratulations to all


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

News on the Am.

Second land blind was scrapped last night. They started this morning at 7 and things are going well.

That's the latest update from the reporter on the scene TZ


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Callback to the Am water blind:
27 dogs

1 2 4 9 13 14 15 16 20 21 22 24 25 26 28 29 32 34 39 42 44 49 50 51 52 54 55


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Check the revised Derby placements above.
Hot off the press from Tammy Z.
#1 scratched as I am sure the handler and owner knew.
Apologies to the true winner.

We are only as good as our sources can be.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur:

11 back to the last series
16 20 22 24 28 39 42 49 50 51 52


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open results

1st place # 13 World Famous Buddy (o) Susan Gould,M.D (h)Luann Pleasant
Gives him his FC

2nd # 3 FC AFC Pure Lab's Sky's The limit (o/h) Peter Goodale

3rd #26 FC World Famour Magical Mischief (o)Joe Augustyn (h) Bill Sargenti

4th # 57 FC Fargo II (o/h) Jane Patopea

RJ #31 FC AFC Volwood's Peaches and Cream (o/h) Jack Vollstedt

JAMS
#1 FC/AFC The Julia Hendrix Experience (o/h) Mary Ahlgren
#47 Read About Louis in the News (o)Glenn & Robin Gulvin (h) Robin Gulvin
#48 FC Abby's Little Cooper (o) Stephen Abouaf (h) John Henninger


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow!!! Go Luann Blue In The Open!!! Blue In The Qual!!! Blue In The Derby!!! 
Also Qualified For The National Open, Can't Wait To See You In Texas!! Congrats On A Great Weekend!! Brenda & Kenny
________
Vaporizer store


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I second that. Great weekend for Luann


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Am results 
First place #51 AFC Harney Hill Husky (o/h) Gordon Powers 
2nd #16 Tealcreek Patton's Saber (o/h) Chris Hatch
3rd #52 FC/AFC The Julia Hendrix Experience (o) G & M Ahlgren (h) Mary Ahlgren
4th #50 FC Porjay's Crackerjack Surpriz (o) Meg Beck (h) Fred Warf 

RJ #24 FC/AFC World Famous Tellipath (o) G & M Ahlgren (h) Mary Ahlgren

JAMS #20 Rockcliffs Canadian Connection (o) Paul Foster (h) Sally Foster
# 22 Three "N" Me (O) Glenn & Robin Gulvin (h) Glenn/Robin Gulvin
#28 Robb's Mia Hambone (o/h)Richard Underwood
#39 FC AFC Vollwood's Angel (o/h) Jack Vollstedt
#42 FC AFC Pure Lab's Sky'sThe Limit (o/h) Peter Goodale
# 49 Read aAbout Louis in the News (o) Glenn & Robin Gulvin (h) Robin Gulvin


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

A giant congratulations to Gordon. At 93 years of age, this is incredible feat, particularly considering he has done 100% of the dog's training.

Russ


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Did this qualify him for the Natl Am? Way to go Gordon!

Tim


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOW! Congrats Gordy!
He's been my hero for about 20 yrs. ever since he rescued me when I went off a narrow dirt road on the way into the grounds where a trial was being held. It was around 8-9 at night, there was a huge rainstorm at the time, and he pulled my truck and trailer out of the muck and got soaked in the process. Bless him!
Suzanne B


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats to everybody and to Arleen and Rebel


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Yahoooooo for Gordy!!! Husky is a great dog, perfect for Gordy, and they work really hard. Good for them!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

LuAnn's win in the Open qualifies Buddy for the National Open as well.

Gordon's win in the Amateur qualifies Husky for the National Amateur too!!

It was a great week-end with maybe the exception of the thunder bumper that moved through Saturday last afternoon!

CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE!

Thanks to the reporters and posters. Excellect coverage!!!

Tammy


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

CONGRATS to Chris Hatch and Tealcreek Patton's Saber for their 2nd in the AM at Shasta Cascade this past weekend. 

Saber is now only 1/2 pt. from his AFC ! Saber is young -- only 3-1/2 yrs. old. He has been amateur trained and handled by his breeder-owner Chris Hatch, who is Don's training buddy. 

Both Saber and his mother TY (FC/AFC Highest Black Ty Affair) qualified for and will be running in the National Amateur in Stowe, VT, with Chris handling.

GOOD LUCK with Ty and Saber! We are rooting for you.

Helen and Don Graves


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Russ said:


> A giant congratulations to Gordon. At 93 years of age, this is incredible feat, particularly considering he has done 100% of the dog's training.
> 
> Russ


Agreed! Not only that, he is real cool dude.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

That is SO COOL!!!! 

93 years old and winning a field trial with a self trained dog.
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Gordon. Great job. I love to hear stories like this. What an accomplishment and doing something he obviously loves to do. Keep up the good work.

Arleen


----------

